
Run Your Own Authoritative DNS Servers - JoshMcguigan
https://www.joshmcguigan.com/blog/run-your-own-dns-servers/
======
JoshMcguigan
Hi all, author here. I recently took an interest in running more of my own
infrastructure, as I think that is the best way to deepen my understanding of
how things work.

This blog post outlines why and how I run my own authoritative DNS servers.

